# Hello from Ontario, Canada :)



## luv8my8morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi everyone!

What a great forum! It's nice that we all have one thing in common, a love for horses!

Looking forward to learning lots and meeting new people!

I've been involved with horses for 30 years and own a 13.3hh Morgan mare. She's the love of my life. Purchased from an auction, she was 3 years old and untouchable. It was a challenge to gain her trust, but once that happened everything else was smooth sailing. She's extrememly affectionate and loyal. She has tons of sass and energy galore with tons of heart. My only wish, for her to overcome her fear of strangers, this is still proving to be a bit of a challenge at times.

Happy horsing!!!


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello from B.C, Canada!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Welcome to HF *


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Where in Ontario? Anywhere near the Paisley area?


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello from NW Ontario! I' Reba, and I own a TB/QH named Murray!


----------



## luv8my8morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Where in Ontario? Anywhere near the Paisley area?


Paisley Ontario is about 1 hour 50 minutes NW of me. I'm in Fergus Ontario.


----------



## luv8my8morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

wordstoasong said:


> Hello from NW Ontario! I' Reba, and I own a TB/QH named Murray!


Hi Reba! That sounds like such a nice cross! Is that a picture of Murray in your profile picture? Such a noble and intelligent expression!


----------



## luv8my8morgan (Oct 28, 2009)

CowGirlUp9448 said:


> *Welcome to HF *


Thanks so much for the welcome! You have a beautiful farm! I was looking at Rain's pictures. Gorgeous mare, you must miss her!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :]


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

luv8my8morgan said:


> Paisley Ontario is about 1 hour 50 minutes NW of me. I'm in Fergus Ontario.


I'll be in Paisley doing some clinics in December. How cold will it most likely be? I know it is hard to say, but.....


----------

